# My Loft.........



## Mader631

*Want some info. on what type of trap would be best for this race loft set-up? I was thinking a bob trap oneway in-one way out set-up. Anyone have any ideas??? I still have to close up the top with all wire & cut a hole even with the aviary floor.........wire on top is opened up for them just for now, I sanded the wire edges so they aren't sharp. Going to replace the large wire with the same wire as the aviary.....when I figure out a trap set-up.*


----------



## bob1957ja

It looks really good, how many birds does it house ? Is there a door ? can you put a sketch or picture of what the inside looks like. Would like to hear more details.
Thanks for the picks


----------



## MaryOfExeter

In my mind, I see a drop trap on the front. There's a guy in our club with a loft similar to that. He has a drop trap on the front of the aviary, and a bob trap inside of it for them to enter the loft.


----------



## Bluecheckard

nice loft. I would say put a drop trap that can be opened for the birds to go out.


----------



## ohiogsp

A bob trap will work like this but for racing I like stall traps. Unless you are using a electronic clock.


----------



## Mader631

wow, lots of ideas............. O like the trap.


----------



## Mader631

*My loft...........(inside).*

some photos of inside the loft.................


----------



## Mader631

*My loft...........(inside).*

My loft inside photo...............I use the white floor dressing. Haven't used wood chips or wood pellets.


----------



## whitesnmore

Nice loft and nice looking birds. Either of the traps suggested would work fine with this loft. I do notice something important that needs mentioned though. The heavy pigeon dust on the ceiling shows a need for more ventilation to draw all the dust out. Your birds will be healthier and perform better. Are you racing? 
Ken


----------



## windyflat

That looks like paint not dust. With that open front I would think they have plenty of ventilation. I bet nest pigeons would fly excellent from a loft like that but widowhood birds might take a bit longer to come into form in a open loft like that one.
I plan to build something similar but not quite as open air this spring big enough for one 10'x6' widowhood section, two 5'x6' YB sections and a 4' feed/storage room in the middle.
The three lofts I've built previous have all had shed roofs but my next project will have a 2/3rd's roof with a plexiglass front and false ceiling with sliding panels kinda like what John Marles flew out of in Canada.
Tom


----------



## Mader631

Yeah, I've been reading alot about one way in-one way out traps set-ups, they say it's simple & the birds have no trouble in & out, using the same hole. I seen a slide bob trap that slides to the side open all the time to the aviary, but when you want to Race/Trap, the bob trap slides into the opening...... Think I seen it sold in JEDDS or Foys pigeon catalogs. Thinking about using that, + it's all metal construction. About $30-$40 for it. I've been reading & looking online at lofts & its crazy all the different styles of lofts & traps, not easy to make my mind up on what trap to use........ Bobs are cheap, but guys say the birds take awhile to get use to them, I like the Sputniks but guys say some birds can even go back out of them, & the belgian Drop traps are nice, easy to Build, but not sure what to get. Been to couple Pro Racers lofts in the area & both guys use different Traps & lofts are set up both differently, & they both do good. There loft's put my little 8X4 loft to shame........................... Got my idea on This loft from the AU Website, The Starter Loft , & boy has that Loft style taken off in my area!! Most of the new lofts in my area are using that same style. Some are exactly the same as on the website & some are Mods like mine, higher off the ground Mine is 2' off the ground, didn't want critters under there & if they were, atleast I can see them + added air flow underneith....... Going to add more vents though, & add more Perches.


----------



## Mader631

I'm using De earth on the floor


----------



## bob1957ja

I am a newbie and have a few questions ( Not to divert the conversation) what is white floor dressing. what is the exact website that you got your ideas for the loft. What is the white stuff on the ceiling and why is it indicative of poor circulation. How many birds do you intend to house. What is De earth ? Sorry if this is to many questions or if some are silly.


----------



## ohiogsp

Loft

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## Mader631

whitesnmore said:


> Nice loft and nice looking birds. Either of the traps suggested would work fine with this loft. I do notice something important that needs mentioned though. The heavy pigeon dust on the ceiling shows a need for more ventilation to draw all the dust out. Your birds will be healthier and perform better. Are you racing?
> Ken


One of my Birds came from a Pigeon racer in Chicago & has a Chicago band..... see your in the chicago area. I picked up one of my Hen Birds from a Poultry buyer seller(In Mosinee, WI.), he got a guys whole loft of stock birds. The guy got a divorce(Stevens Point, WI.), ex-wife said he had to get the birds off the property & the guy had no place to take them so dumped them off at the poultry buyers place, gave him the loft full of birds for free, poultry buyer turned around & was selling them off $5.00 each, I bought 3 birds & one was a nice looking Hen with a 2005 Chicago AU band on it. Got the birds home, was curious about the Chicago bird, looked up the Chicago Combine, conatcted the President of the Combine, E-mailed him The Birds band # & the Club president got back to me with the Original owner who is: Joe Tyranowsky. Stickney, IL. I called Joe Tyranowsky & said that I bought a bird & it happens to have his band ID, I'm curious about the birds back ground, 1st thing he asked were did I get the bird! I said got the bird from a poultry Buyer/seller & he got the bird/birds from a Guy in Stevens Point, WI. who got a divorce & Ex-wife said birds have to be off her property, (She got the Property). Joe Tyranowsky then said to me:"The Bird is Stolden." Joe tells me that the hen Bird I bought is a Staff Van Reet, he shipped the Bird to the guy in Stevens Point, WI. & he never payed joe for the Bird........... Joe asked me how much I payed for the bird, I told him $5.00, he was like: What! That's a $200 Bird!!!!!!! Anyways I asked Joe what we should do, Joe said keep the bird he considers it his loss, my gain. So I have in my loft a $200 Ash-red Bar Hen that I got for a big $5.00 bill.... I just built my Loft this spring & haven't raced yet, going to start next year, still have to buy a trap & a Benzing Clock that I can hook to my Laptop. I got lucky with all the birds I got. Last weekend a good guy, a Dan McComb who's originally from Chicago gave me 2 pairs of his very good older Breeders, they are very good birds........when he moved up to WI. he bought a large amount of his racers with him, he's got really good birds!!!!!! Anyways, I'm going to try my luck at Racing 2010. wish me luck!!!!!!!


----------



## bob1957ja

Many Thanks , other questions above ?


----------



## Guest

*A Catch to remember.*

Hi my name is David and i am from South Africa, and i just wanted to tell you how lucky you are to have those types of birds. I myself is a pigeon racer, and i understand the value of stock birds and the setup of a loft. i wish you well in the 2010 racing season. 
i find that it is very important that you start building a good breeding team, because it is very expensive to take care of the pigeons. If you start with pigeons that does not have a good pedigree that you will actually have a set back rather than moving forward in this sport. 
The advice that i can give you is that you should contact the nearest Homing Union/ pigeon club in your area and also familiarize yourself with the top guys in the sport and try to acquire birds from them.


----------

